# 2001 A6 vs. F150



## CluelessJettaKid (Oct 29, 2003)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Needless to say the Audi lost. I am looking for some opinions on what to do with the aftermath, for I am not well versed in the ways of the Audi (only had it a few months). 
The details: 2001 A6 Waggon currently sporting a hole in the front bumper, a bumper support pushed about 2" to the drivers side, bumper guide on passenger side is smashed, an annihilated passenger side fender, a passenger side headlight with 2 top tabs broken, a drives side fender that is also a bit pushed out due to the bumper skin, a virtually unscathed hood, and no air bag deployment (woohoo). 
Here are my questions: 
1. Can I use any bumper skin or do I have to have all the supporting pieces that go with that skin (ie supports, headlights) and same goes for supports and shocks (interchangable).
2. Can I get any other headlights and transfer the auto leveling and hid parts over to the new housings or should/could I repair the tabs.
3. Is there any place you recommend for getting any of the pieces I will need to make my car beautiful again?
4. Should I say screw it and let someone else fix it. 
Thanks in advance for the input!


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2001 A6 vs. F150 (CluelessJettaKid)*

Got pics? Has the car been disassembled and inspected for hidden damage?
Hopefully nothing structural is bent and new parts can be *simply* bolted on.


_Modified by GLS-S4 at 12:11 AM 12/11/2009_


----------



## CluelessJettaKid (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: 2001 A6 vs. F150 (GLS-S4)*

Looks pretty close, no hole in the headlight but the upper tabs are busted (but salvagable I think)...fender is also similarly shot. The bumper is also pushed over so I am thinking the rad support is also bent.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2001 A6 vs. F150 (CluelessJettaKid)*

Post some pics
Which engine? I ask only because if it is 2.7T then Intercooler may also be ma$hed. Lock carriers (rad support) don't bend much as they tend to break the mount points when hit.
Is the fender support rail straight as seen from under hood? Does the hood close properly? Air Conditioning still work? This is really important as it adds ALOT to the repair process.
ECS has headlight repair tabs:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-...S3255


_Modified by GLS-S4 at 5:27 PM 12/10/2009_


----------



## CluelessJettaKid (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: 2001 A6 vs. F150 (GLS-S4)*

Thanks for the heads up on the tab repair. It's a 2.8, not sure if the ca works, the hood shuts but I think the rad support got pushed over about 1/2"-1" and the part where the fenders bolt up to are straight. The passenger side fender is butted up to the passenger side door. I'll be checking the ac today when it get's a bit more warm but I don't nkow if I'll be able to tell if it is working or not. I will be getting it appraised today so I'll post the results. From the looks of the damage and what others posted on audiforums my car is almost definitely totaled.


----------



## CluelessJettaKid (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: 2001 A6 vs. F150 (CluelessJettaKid)*

















































Note in pic #3 the gap on the hood getting larger from the back of the hood to the front of the hood and the misalignment of the headlight. Pic #4 the crack on the cowl next to the radiator and over the radiator. Pic #5 has a cracked tail light (didn't notice that before) and the dent on the qp below the tail light. Lastly #6 with the muffler has been pulled down and there seems to be an exhaust leak. Seems everything else is in good working order, and the ac works (lucky me


----------



## CluelessJettaKid (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: 2001 A6 vs. F150 (CluelessJettaKid)*

The appraiser won't be here till monday, anybody want to make bets/guess how much the damage will be?


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

I'll guess $4200 +/- a few $ for OEM repair. The headlight will be what...$800 (OEM) alone?
They'll write it off I guess, you buy it back and fix it for $1500. 
I have a friend who runs a body shop and he says the adjusters write-off any german car w/ front damage and German car with a longitudinal engine. I guess the shop rate on engine repairs behind the front damage is more than they want to deal with. Yours is off center so maybe not as bad. ..


----------



## CluelessJettaKid (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (zeroboy)*

Well they said 5G's. I will be putting her back together over the next few days. Here's the teardown and new (used) parts
Monday night
























Headlight is shot








Off to get the frame pulled
















New lights








Bumper supports








Roof rack








New rad support


----------



## CluelessJettaKid (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (CluelessJettaKid)*









look at that hood line!
















So after an hour and a half of diggin out of that I got the car into the shop and pulled the bumper off and started on removing the smashed rad support and stripped everything off the new one.
















This is how she is sitting until I can figure out the best way to get off the trans cooler.

















Also I baked my lights and swapped everything to the non shattered housings.
New (used) non hid, non auto leveling housing








New harness and auto leveler








Got the new harness and auto level motor in but there is no hole for the connector hanging out the front








After drilling a hole, cutting and re-soldering the wires, and some sealant I can use the hid ballast.








The top housing is the old busted one...and it is different than the new one. This makes me sad








So I am epoxying the grp frame back together...hopefully it'll hold.


----------

